# Hydraulic Boat Seat



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anybody use those boat seat poles that are like hydraulic that absorb the wave shock?My back just killed me the last 3 times out on the lake in the fall time and it has not gotten any better yet.What kind and how do you like them?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have them now, and have had them in my last three boats. I wouldn't own a boat without them. I have the Swivel-Eeez Heavy Duty Mainstay.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

These came with my boat. They're a little pricey, a little heavy and take up a little room. I don't go on Erie without them.

http://www.smoothmovesseats.com/


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info.I'll be looking at both NOW.I have to do some thing!!!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

MikeC said:


> These came with my boat. They're a little pricey, a little heavy and take up a little room. I don't go on Erie without them.
> 
> http://www.smoothmovesseats.com/


I second smooth moves seats. Brett that owns Smooth Moves is a great guy and a tournament walleye fisherman. One of the best made IMO


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

I have tractor seats from TSC for $99 each and love them. The only downside is you have to fabricate a mount. I made a very simple mount but I can't swivel.
I haven't jammed my back for 2 years and I used to do it anytime there were 3 footers. Best money I've spent!


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I have them now, and have had them in my last three boats. I wouldn't own a boat without them. I have the Swivel-Eeez Heavy Duty Mainstay.


Is there a web sight for these or just threw local dealers? I can't seem to find one.I would like to compare these with the www.smoothmovesseats.com


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The MainStay is nothing like the Smooth Moves, Glyde Rides, ect...

They are a shock absorber within the seat pedestal, but they work great at taking the initial shock, or pounding out of the ride.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My mistake, it's a Springfield product, not Swivel Eez.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Mainstay......way to go...


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> My mistake, it's a Springfield product, not Swivel Eez.


OK,found them now guys.Thanks for all your help.


----------

